# Anyone run a bobcat 773g?



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Im thinking about picking up a 773g high flow machine, it's on the cheap, and I plan on running a snow bucket for removal, and most likely making my own plow for it for loading docks on a commercial property that I have, also, how big of a pusher can I put on it? If this machine falls through its looking like it's going to be a 763 series machine, is there a big difference there between the two, I used to work on these at the dealer, I never used one for personal use, other than snow removal it will be used for light tree work, landscaping and firewood. If anyone runs these Id just like to know how they perform. Thanks


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

pipelayer;1952751 said:


> Im thinking about picking up a 773g high flow machine, it's on the cheap, and I plan on running a snow bucket for removal, and most likely making my own plow for it for loading docks on a commercial property that I have, also, how big of a pusher can I put on it? If this machine falls through its looking like it's going to be a 763 series machine, is there a big difference there between the two, I used to work on these at the dealer, I never used one for personal use, other than snow removal it will be used for light tree work, landscaping and firewood. If anyone runs these Id just like to know how they perform. Thanks


Both run the same engine. The 773 has slightly higher lifting capacity and is about 500 pounds heavier than the 763. Wouldn't recommend anything over 8' for a pusher. Used the 773 many times when I used to work excavation and own a 763.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

I used to own one and they are great machines. Although the 773 is only 500lbs heavier it is much more of a machine. High lift is huge.. Especially if you ever load trucks. Run skinny tires on it in the winter if you want traction. Good luck with it.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

773g is a great machine. Used one for 6 years.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a 763 that I bought when I first went into business, it's been a great machine for us. That said, the 773 would be better for snow IMO. I believe the 773 was the smallest machine (from the F & G series and earlier) to have an option for 2 speed, so you may luck out there. 

As for the high flow option, if you plan on hooking a log splitter up to the machine, I think you'll greatly appreciate the high flow. Should get decent cycle time just barely above idle with the extra flow.......


----------

